

Haskell Communities and Activities Report – November 2014 [pdf] - psibi
https://www.haskell.org/communities/11-2014/report.pdf

======
mihai_maruseac
Editor here. I just wanted to thank the submitter and send an informal
invitation to submit any Haskell project you're working on for the next
version. I'd be more than happy to double the size of the report and include
more work which is not yet shown on the report.

~~~
e12e
Is there a more online-friendly/small screen friendly version available? Say
markdown, utf8 text or plain html available? Or maybe epub? PDF is rather
terrible for reflowing and easy reading :/

~~~
mihai_maruseac
There is this version, always released in parallel with the PDF.
[https://www.haskell.org/communities/11-2014/html/report.html](https://www.haskell.org/communities/11-2014/html/report.html)

I was thinking of starting to generate only the PDF version but you just
provided the best argument to also keep an HTML version. Thanks.

------
shepardrtc
This is a really great read. I'm very excited about all the work that's being
done in Haskell and all the steam its been picking up. And I'm especially
excited by the work being done on the strict-by-default GHC extension, as well
as everything with Cloud Haskell.

------
dscrd
The Haskell ecosystem seems to be horribly broken, at least in its default
current form. The symptom is that for just about every interesting program out
there (let's say, git-annex or yesod), your typical "cabal install" command
will fail for some reason or another.

The stackage is there to fix this, but it's not yet the default.

~~~
mihai_maruseac
People are working on that and this is not really happening now if you're
using sandboxes.

------
houshuang
Incredible the amount of interesting work going on. And great very clear
writeup.

